# My 09 Outdoor Grow



## IRISH (Jul 23, 2009)

straight to the pics  ...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking real nice *IRISH* :aok:

I just put my summer grow up over at the BHC


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 23, 2009)

looking ok irish i see a yellow leaf low on the middle pic what are they being fed if at all ! and hows the ph of the soil ..i ask due to more yellowing may creep up that plant ! peace and take care !


----------



## cubby (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking real shrubby there Irish. Way to go. If you'd do me a favor, hop over to "largest tomato comp." thread and take a look at my late planting potted NLs and give me your opinion. Started with 9 plants, chopped 4 males. Certainly would appreciate an experienced feedback.
Thanks, and once again, nice plants.
GO Irish.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

real nice :cool2:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> looking ok irish i see a yellow leaf low on the middle pic what are they being fed if at all ! and hows the ph of the soil ..i ask due to more yellowing may creep up that plant ! peace and take care !


 

>>> the yellow leaf is from a transplant we recently did. . may have went a bit overboard with the high n soil mix. it will balance. .

have just begun half strength flora nova (2-part) bloom.

beginning to see the start of pre-flowering.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2009)

more pics from tonight...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that's a garden !  You going to smoke all of that yourself .


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

i really don't smoke as much as i used to art. i pack my grandfathers marichiano pipe, and it will normally last all day. i give most away, so's i can get another grow on.

was'nt going to do no more od grows, since i discovered the joys of inside, but after 30 years of doing this, i got to. you know? it's in me. plus, i got a few more buds that are in need of smoke now, and i can't let them down...

the grow guy who showed me all i know, had a very nasty mishap in his auto body shop last fall. he needs me in a bad way. and this is why i have more going od this season. plus, did i mention, i love to grow?  .

from my 09 od, ( i think ), were looking at around 3lbs. would have been more, but we had a freak storm, in which several tornadoes ripped through, and took out several plots. .

we don't accept one penny for our smoke. never have. never will. period.

todays strains are becoming very expensive. very expensive indeed. were swimming in a pool of sharks, if you know what i'm saying. it's always a blessing when someone we look after hands us some gear from a breeder, to do with as we deem worthy. .

there will be plenty to go around this season. thanks to my bc buds.  you guys are awesome... thanks. Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

did anyone notice pic #8? she was topped by the storm. one side of her is growing normally, and the other (circled), is growing single leafed top?

any input?

we also have an untopped 7 foot girl doing the same thing...


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> did anyone notice pic #8? she was topped by the storm. one side of her is growing normally, and the other (circled), is growing single leafed top?
> 
> any input?
> 
> we also have an untopped 7 foot girl doing the same thing...


 


    I have never seen a plant normal on side of a top and single leafed on the other. This certainly is a curiousity. You'll havr to keep us informed as to what is generated from this. Since you also have a untopped plant doing the same makes it more bizzar. Are they clones from the same plant or seed stock? At any rate it's an opportunity to learn something.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

ok. found out the mystery of pic #8. big stoner moment. it is of a haze plant next to the topped plant.went out and tied her back down a bit. duh.

i did'nt make this visual, until i was resizing pics today. these things happen when you wake and bake on a monday morning.  ...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice....Busssssshhhhhy.
Excellent that you help folks out.  I give a bunch away too.  This year, I got two others I am gardening for.  I just love to garden.  
Good lookin' out on that stray leaf....lol.


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah, yeah, yeah. you been there too bro. lol. lol.:rofl: :laugh: :ciao: 

serious stoner moment... ...


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought maybe you were starting your own strain....


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

lol. one eyed jack x kushy kush. lol.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 28, 2009)

hey Irish,as a medical breeder your thread struck very close to home,I am a caretaker first,grower second,and breeder third,I have always given a care package when ever necessary,you sound like a great dude,p.m. me sometime


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

remember the saying, 'a friend with weed, is a friend indeed'? well, now that saying takes on a whole new meaning from when i was a young'in. lol.

it's all about the good karma my friends. it is'nt always, "one hand washes the other". ( just my opinion). lol.

i usually run out b4 next incoming. so that tells you how much we give out. of 5 lids of lui, i gave away prolly better than 3. traded one straight up for some cali-org, and am still smoking on one. getting slim though.  ...

just makes more room for next grow. ya know?

i rant on when stoned usually. carry on...


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> lol. one eyed jack x kushy kush. lol.


 


   I thought maybe that was one finger to wave at LEO if he showed-up


----------



## IRISH (Aug 5, 2009)

thinking about bringing my slow flowering OD plants inside. F michigan outdoors. don't know why i bother with it anymore. to many variables here. plants been out 14 weeks, and are just showing pre-flowering. not enough time to finish them.

i'll be bringing in all the KULT, and the blush, and a few others that are predom. indica.

they have already been treated for the move. god i miss my ww. another day.

this year will deffinately be the last OD for us. to many new homes have gone in around us in past 10 years. to many kids running around here now.

more soon...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

What a bummer...my indicas are budding like crazy..got a mazar x afghan that is not doing a thing Would you be an Upper? Irish I have relate and prop up there.


----------



## cubby (Aug 5, 2009)

I can sympathize Irish. Around here, Mn., we've been experiencing a cooler than normal summer but alot dryer as well. My NLs have just started filling in but like your plants may not have time to finnish before cold temps arrive. That's the reason i do my out door plants in 5 gallon buckets. By mid-september I'll have the cover back on the greenhouse and that will provide plenty of protection for them to finnish up.
When you bring your plants indoors from out how do you minnimize dammaging the root ball? Do you have a problem bringing in bugs with the plants?
Best of luck with your transplants, and take care.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah, it's been a much cooler than normal summer here also. have decided to let em go a bit longer b4 we dig em up to come in. but, they will have to come in.

i have a greenhouse kit still in the box. . told you i was a procrastinator. .trying to plan it in with a new jaccuzzi, in the same area. it'll be nice when we finish the project.

always a project going on around here. getting to use my arm a bit now. very easy to overdo it. gotta wrap it, and sling it daily now. dr. was cool with me taking off the cast a few days early.

on to the pics...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of greenhouse kit do you have?


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

hey duck. . it's this kit that makes framing it up real easy. you use 2x2's, treated. theres alot of uses with it, such as a cold frame, utility shed, greenhouse, hot bed, mini barn, dog house, pump house, pet pen, even a tent.

each kit makes a 6 x 8 structure. i have two of these kits duck. the name of it is ez-up structures.

i'll show you a picture duck.  .


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks doing a search right now:aok:


What are you using for glazing/cover material?


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

unsure. thinking about those corrugated plastic , clear panels on the roof, and heavy clear plastic on sides. i have 6 mil.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2009)

How is that gonna stand up to the snow? or are you gonna take it down come snow time?   Looks like a cool little project.
Thanks


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2009)

It should be fine in the snow. If you look in the largest tomato thread you'll see mine. I live in Mn. and we get tons of snow. My greenhouse structure is made from a temporary garage covered in 6mil plastic and it stands up to the snow just fine.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 16, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> When you bring your plants indoors from out how do you minnimize dammaging the root ball? Do you have a problem bringing in bugs with the plants?
> Best of luck with your transplants, and take care.


 

well cubby, i've never grown indoors before last year. so, i'll be winging it on the rootball. . was going to do clones over this weekend, but something came up that kept me from it. kinda bums me out too bro. .

i had to bring some in late last summer. rippers hit me. the few they missed, i brought in... spidermites, and all. . ended up losing more than i bargained for. lost my beloved ww clones (crying), and some hash plant clones. .

i have learned by this mistake. it won't happen twice. . this time, i will take the clones, and let them root outdoors, while there is still time.
then, once rooted, i will quarantine, and treat them before they even get close to my grow room.  .

gotta come over and check out the nls.:hubba: . they starting to look chunky? what do you use for your greenhouse roof? was it a kit? from what i'm envisioning now, could'nt say if it was a kit, or from a diy pvc frame? hmm.


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Irish,
Good luck on bringing those plants indoors from out. I've never brought a plant indoors that was growing in the ground. I would assume it would work, but I'd be very careful with that root ball. For me the idea of bringing a plant in from the ground is just never gonna' happen. I have litteraly hundreds of house plants and some I've had upwords of 25 years and I don't want to loose them or have them infested with bugs. I leave them outside in my shade structure from late spring till early fall, then when I get ready to bring them back in the house I put them in a camping tent and spray them so they're not bringing any bugs inside. It's alot of work and takes 3-4 days but it's better than bringing them into the house and fighting bugs all winter long (in Mn winter lasts about 11 1/2 months, or so it seems)
My green house is made from a thing called a temporary garage. It's just a kit of metal poles and a heavy duty white plastic roof. It's 10ft wideX20ft longX12ft tall, but I modified it to suit my needs. First off I didn't use the roof (I actualy use the roof to cover my firewood, does a good job of it too), then I left out one section of the side poles, so instead of being 12ft tall it's only 8ft. Then I left out one section of the roof poles, so instead of being 10 ft wide it's only 8. I left the length at 20ft. Then I used strap hangers to attach it to the 2x12's that make up my raised bed (if you don't attach it to the raised bed, or stake it to the ground some how it's gonna blow away). Then I covered it with 6mil plastic and was done. I did modify it this spring, I added zippers to it for easier access and made a door frame at each end from 2x4's, I was just rolling up the ends for access and ventilation but that thing holds alot of condensation so every time I opened it I got a shower. The zippers make it so much better. I'll actualy be recovering it within the next 6 weeks or so. My tomatos are growing taller than the sidewalls right now.:hubba: But all-in-all I like it, it keeps the snow out in winter, animals out in spring, and if you grow your MJ in pots you can throw them in there to finnish in the fall, no frost, no bud mold.
As to the NL, they are getting really chunky. We had a good bit of wind here yesterday and I was watching them and thinking "thier gonna snap in half" but they just rode it out fine. On two of them, the top 1/3 looks like one huge bud. They are so top heavy I think I'm gonna' stake em'. Theese are the tallest NLs I've ever grown, they range from 36 inches to 50 inches from the soil level . I'll have to get out there and take some pics.
take care and good gardening.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

pics of our gorilla grow. .

been culling out males every few days now. these are all fems. will try to put some up of the home plot today. enjoy...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

and , as promised, the home plot just taken after a nice passing shower. ...

3-6-12 are KULT. . missed the Blush this time. . next time... ...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

> the home plot just taken after a nice passing shower.



Looking real nice:aok:

I wish that the passing shower would have lasted a bit longer


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

did the bigger one miss you last evening duck? it rained good, and steady for about 7 hours last night, into early morning. then sunshine all day. then a descent 1 hour shower just before dark. . and we needed it real bad too. ...

some bad ones roared through chi town yesterday, and went north of us. but then we caught a few pop ups off the big lake, earlier in the day. looks like next chance is thursday...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

We only got the 1 hour before dark shower, which was not much. They are calling for rain here till tomorrow afternoon. They call for it all the time but it always seems to go around. I am glad I watered today that is for sure.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

been a week since showing the home plot. thier chugging along. weather has been unseasonably cool. woke to *60 degrees this morning. feels like bow hunting season. .

got a call from my gorilla partner as i'm uploading these pics. say's he's found a keeper male.  . were on our way out to see this dude. if what he's saying is all that, we'll bring this dude into my new male chamber. .

heres the pics. enjoy...Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

more...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Real nice *Irish* ...she is throwing the shock off well


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lookin' good Irish...... can't wait to see some BUD PORN!!!!!:cool2:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks Duck, and Hetfield. .

bud porn coming soon... ...


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

bud porn lol i lyk that


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## IRISH (Aug 27, 2009)

no bud porn , yet!

and, no dude either... ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking great Irish 

What kind of weather are you getting?

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 29, 2009)

been rain for 4 straight days Hippy. has been alot cooler than normal summer. most of summer , has been like cool overcast fall days. not much in the way of sunshine.

this summer i can count on one hand our 90 degree plus days. normally by now, we've had at least 40 over 90 days. and usually its in the 80's from late may thru september. 

nothing close to these numbers this year.

i still have outdoor plants that have not showed sex at the home plot. . they will never amount to anything before the snow arrives, that is, if i don't bring them in. all our gorilla grow is budding fems. culled all males. they need sunshine in a bad way.

i've seen folks outdoor grows on site, that are 2 hours south of me budding like crazy. some look to be at 5 weeks flower, but are really only 2.5-3 weeks. . 

all this plus a few wicked storms that produced tornadoes. rare here. 

i've always had this idea that some huge weather change was going to happen here. don't know if i could even put it to words. my thought was that our northern , and southern boundaries would do a flip flop. snow in texas in oct-april. warm in michigan, chi town, wisconsin, minnesota in oct-april. that sounds crazy , eh?

if this summer is the mirror of what can be expected this winter, i'd better go chop more wood. that would be the norm, but i don't believe it this winter. my prediction is warm, very wet winter...besides, we got a pretty bad one , even for these parts, last year. i feel a warming trend in this cold , iced over , land...

but, you can never tell living on lake Michigan. . i get the worst snow storms my state has to offer. lake effect snow!!! we get dumped on normally... we'll see. please send sunshine. sos...


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello irish ! Sometimes rain can be a good thing for a plant in vege as well ! But i'm prayin ya get some sun all the same ! I usally watch out for whats happening season wise at timeanddate .com ! And weatherwise ...well that anyone's guess ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Irish...I feel you on the Lake Effect Snow:holysheep: 

I live in Central NY and we get POUNDED with all the Great Lakes moisture.

I was out in Brooklyn,MI last late January for a National Ice Fishing Tourney on Devils Lake and it was COLD. I really do not see a warmer season this winter. The Great Lakes are lower in Temp than they have been in10 years...that means SNOW...SNOW...SNOW, well at least for us.

I have been growing here for many years (strictly personal use) and I have learned my lesson in the past about putting my grows in the ground. I strictly put my babys in 6 gallon camo buckets for the simple fact that we could get severe frost as ealry as mid September. I have a 400 MH/HPS for those occassions. I have had to finish at least a few every year indoors over the past 5 years. I have never started and finished indoors...this year I am going to finally do it. So, I will see all you guys over on the General Indoors section.

Keep it safe and stealth...Peace Out Chicken Phat:stoned:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

update pics of home plot...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

more... ...

pic in 5 gallon bucket is a transplant. it was shadowing a further along flowering girl. ...


----------



## cubby (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice lookin' plants Irish. How's the weather in your neck of the woods holding up?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking great!  Keep it going pal.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Cubby. 

weather is now cooperating here.  .

flowering is now well underway. i had to move a larger indica/sativa to the bucket, as it was casting a large shadow on a beautiful , flowering bag seed girl...

hows the nl's coming?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks DLToker. ...


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's nice, wish I had the guts. Unfortunately I live in a Police State. Still, every season I'm looking to stake out a plot for a gorilla grow. maybe next year. Go Irish! Peace


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks GreenLantern7. ...

did someone say Gorilla Grow?:hubba: ...lol...

i've been an underground gorilla grower for a very long time GL7. my state just became legal, and i am still underground. been looking for a dr to sign my rec. for now, 'mums the word'. ...

i am bringing my A game inside. outside is getting to stressful for an old head...Irish...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 4, 2009)

"Getting too stressful for an ol' head"...what's that Irish?

Meaning ol' head, of course would be a GD reference 

"Blue light rain,well...Unbroken Chain...looking for familiar faces, in an empty window pane". Long live the real king of Pop...Jerry Garcia eace: 

All looks good brotherman...you will have a nice year off enjoying the fruits of your labor


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks ucandoit. . top 'o the morning to ya...

it's the outside growing getting on my nerves.

choppers circling low
when your thick in the bush,
try'in to scope me
while i'm scop'in my kush...

planes fly'in high
all day over head,
runn'in for my tarps
stash'in gear in my shed...

cars squealing tires
in the middle of the night,
i'm losing my sleep
and my hairs gett'in light...

'ol heads not the same
in the gorilla grow,
gonna live another day
and do an indoor show...Irish...:watchplant: 

                       :48:


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2009)

My NL's are growing great, check the pics. I also have some updated pics in my "tornado ladies" thread. I am incredibly suprised at how thick they've gotten in the last two weeks. They look to be one giant bud. Maybe I'll have something for the BPOTM comp. They're certainly deserving of a bear hug (but gently, don't wanna' hurt the little beuties):farm:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 6, 2009)

the unknown bear. lol. cubby, step away from the nl's. lol. lol.  ...

cool bro. very cool...

those are looking rather thick, and sassy.:hubba: .

very nice greens my friend...Irish...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2009)

BRRRRR lake effect snow....I see that on the weather channel every year, and I wonder how you all over there can take that .....day after day.  Im thinking snow drifts, huge amounts to be plowed.....

Excellent looking girls there, glad the sun came out for you.


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the cold and snow, the winds on the other hand, I could live without. 
I have business friends who live in Florida and Texas and I don't see how anyone can live there. The heat would drive me crazy. If it's hot and/or humid I get very irritable and short tempered. There is no amount of weed that could mellow me out. I guess it's something that you can get acclimatised to but I'll just stay in the frozen north. You can always put on more clothes, but there's just so much you can take off.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 6, 2009)

:yeahthat: ...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah. gotta clean up my sig. had it to spread out. i'll keep track of all my grows here for now...

here is some update pics of my outdoor home plot. ...

these were taken last evening before the sun went down. i have my transplant to buckets outside also when the weather is nice. like today, it's overcast, and threatening rain, so thier basking under the 400w hps, and flowering nicely...

my dwc clones ( KULT ), are in thier chamber inside vegging. little, to no new growth, yet...

the skush, and KULT seedlings are doing well also. looking for a male in this lot...

onto some pics... ...

1st pic is my new trim grinder... :hubba: ...

did someone say they wanted bud shots? lol...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2009)

more...


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Irish, 
Plants are looking nice. I really like your new trim grinder:aok: . Been thinking of getting a new dog myself, I've been looking at a bloodhound but don't know much about the breed. My vet tells me they have alot of issues with ear infections, so I'll have to think on it.:confused2: 
I like the bud shots (certainly preferable to flu shots ). I just put up some bud shots on my "tornado ladies" thread, if you get a chance to wander over and take a look I would appreciate any feedback.
Take care, keep it green, and tell the GF I said hi.


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 8, 2009)

i have a rottweiler/australian shepherd mix. i love her to death.

lol i love how you always see dogs at grower's homes on DEA and Cops (the tv shows) and they talk about how the growers train the dogs to attack people or whatever ** they are spewing on that particular day. in truth, dogs are simply man's best friend, regardless of their horticultural endeavors.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice buds you have coming along!  Plants are looking happy and ready to stack on some weight and trichs.   :ccc:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice NIce NIce,you got the Mojo Workin my man


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking nice *Irish* :bolt::bong2:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone. ...

just got in. it's late. i'll try to post up some pics i snapped today of our gorilla grow. they are doing well. a bit underfed, but doing pretty good...

went camping , and horsebacking last several days. actually, i did'nt get to do any riding, as i was nominated camp cook. . cooked two venison hind quarters on an open fire yesterday. they were great...

better hit the hay, got a lotta work to do in the morning...Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2009)

pics from our gorilla grow over the weekend. all is looking well. 

we have a monster haze x skunk were waiting to see how far she will make it into our frosty weather before posting her in biggest grow journal. ...

onto the pics... ...


----------



## hetfield_08 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lookin good over there Irish!:aok: Nice to see some buds coming in


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2009)

more...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice photos and the girls are outstanding!
You cooking for a big bunch of people? dang two hind quarters.......
Sounds like loads of fun tho, my mister always likes to do the cooking thing on the "mens" hunt trips, and the other guys have to fight over who does dishes......no fight around here dishes are my especiality.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2009)

why, thank you kindly mam. ...

the camping/riding trip was one we do every year with many friends. it's the last big hoorah of the season for us. the venison was my contribution to the event. also, i love to cook on an open fire. ...

did'nt ride over the weekend, and glad i did'nt. always come home from a camping trip sore as all get out as it is. takes a week to get out the soreness from sleeping in a hammock all weekend. ...

thank you also hetfield08. . it is nice to finally get here. can start on the blooming nutes on the heavier side now so they will bulk up in a big way...


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> more...


 BEAUTIFUL !!!:aok:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes looking really nice there irish ! Take care !


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 15, 2009)

SUPERB MY MAN  a lil longer 
Stay Cool


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks JJ, Purps, and FN. .


----------



## cubby (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice looking plants Irish. They look especialy good out in the woods, where they belong, in a natural enviroment.   The farmers almanac had predicted a long, cold, and snowy winter, hopefully it will hold off long enough for outdoor growers to get a full harvest.:farm:  The closer I get to harvest, the more antsy I get (same every season).  I caught myself yesterday standing out side looking at my plants and grinning like an idiot. I just love the idea that I can grow my own and not have to deal with all the garbage that goes along with buying from a dealer.
Take care and keep it green and sticky.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks cubby. ...

i did'nt want to hear that. another long,cold,snowy,blah,blah,blah. . our lives here at my place revolve around the almanac. when we break ground. when we disc. when we plant. when we fish. when we butcher. when we hunt, and when we gather...  ...

seems were always asking for another 2 weeks each season, but nope, nada, frost up the alley way. lol.

i get antsy also this time of year, every year, until harvest. and i'm always smiling like a cheshire cat. ...

i don't think i even realize the amount of our harvest here yet from just our outdoors??? it's gonna be huge!!! ...

i got a 8 footer outside back door pouring it on right now. looks to be as it may yield (guesstimate), 10-12 O's. very nice , eh?

gotta get me a look at them NL's buddy...Irish...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 15, 2009)

Great update Irish:woohoo: 

At least we all have a bunch in common...the end of season anxiety, being one! My last 2 are Sativa and they are 2 weeks apart in flower. I put those in 6 gal buckets so I can play "dodge the frost" with Mother Nature. I have about 4-5 weeks on the first and 6-7 on the last one. The last one is going to be around 8ft when complete. I am just hoping I can get them all finished.
I should by set by the time Archery season opens.

I look forward to updates and pics Irish...I am pulling for you brother!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

yes we do have something in common ucandoit.  . i believe this to be my last season for gorilla growing. get to nerved up when i see those choppers coming in low, and i'm trying to bury my butt in a coyote den, or under a log jam (wait,was that a rattler?), or blend in with the ground, as they circle in lower. what a rush! just can't do it no more. 

i'll do my small scale home plot grows, and just have to be happy with that. maybe a bit bigger now that i'm in the know with several styles of the grow. ...

you had to mention bow hunting, did'nt you?  :hubba:  ...

dodge the frost. lol. lol. i may try a big A fan on my home plot to keep the frost away from the girls. the co-op farmers do it succesfully. does'nt let the frost settle on your plants. hmmm...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 15, 2009)

Only reason I said Archery Season...I am a huge Archery hunter...I didn't say it to induce more self inflicted paranoia 

Sorry about that 

Anyways...you are good to go bro...keep it real and soon you will be in the land of GREEN...GL and keep it safe Irish


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 16, 2009)

I have some 0-46-0 organic phosphorous pellets I sprinkled on about a month before flowering started and really put the weight on my buds!


----------

